# Schwinn motorbike tank 1935 1936



## SJ_BIKER

Fiberglass with metal door. Straps included. Rust free...no dents.
Shipping will be 20.00


----------



## JoshCarrell

$200.00


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Thanks for starting it off
No deal


----------



## 63caddy

$250


----------



## SJ_BIKER

ND


----------



## 63caddy

$280


----------



## SJ_BIKER

ND


----------



## Maskadeo

$350.00


----------



## SJ_BIKER

ND


----------



## airflo11

$450


----------



## Goldenindian

480.00


----------



## SJ_BIKER

ND


----------

